# Lago Maggiore - Cannobio ? Nur Wandern?



## cxfahrer (20. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mal die SUche bemüht und eigentlich nix aktuelles oder brauchbares gefunden (ausser Hinweise zu Karten).

War jemand in letzter Zeit dort in der Gegend und ist geradelt (MTB) - ich bin im August ne Woche da und wollte mal die Berge erkunden - rauf und runter so 3 -4 h Touren, vorzugsweise auf Asphalt / Schotter rauf und Trails schön technisch wieder runter. Oder muss ich mir Wanderstiefel kaufen?

Die Monte Zeda Seite habe ich angeschaut.


----------



## chantre72 (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich finde die Gegend recht gut zum biken. Einziges Problem ist, daß es weder einen Moser, noch ausgeschilderte Touren gibt.
Für die Schweizer Seite gibt es einen Führer, den Du bei den Touristeninfos bekommst.
Die Tour Locarno - Monte Cimetta (Asphalt und Schotter) - Ristorante Stallone (Top Polenta!!!   ) - schöner Trail zurück nach Locarno.

Wenn Du in der Gegend Cannobio/Cannero wohnst, kann ich Dir noch Tips zu guten Restaurants geben. Schreib einfach ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Sputnik (21. Juli 2005)

Klingt ja interessant, bin vom 27.8-10.9 im Onsernone-Tal  (o.ä.) und hab mein Bike auch dabei. 
Werde mir einige Touren von 
Ticino-Tourism  raussuchen und fahren. Hat da jemand einen guten Tip?
Werde auch so 3-4Std. fahren können, sonst schimpft die Freundin, die auch mit ist und nicht fährt....

Grüße aus NRW
Dr.Sputnik


----------



## schorty (21. Juli 2005)

hi,

unter http://www.extrememtb.ch/e/ gibts super touren rund um den lago maggiore. habe auch zwei touren in unseren alpencross mit eingeplant.

gruß alex


----------



## nimmersatt (21. Juli 2005)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ja interessant, bin vom 27.8-10.9 im Onsernone-Tal  (o.ä.) und hab mein Bike auch dabei.
> Werde mir einige Touren von
> Ticino-Tourism  raussuchen und fahren. Hat da jemand einen guten Tip?
> Werde auch so 3-4Std. fahren können, sonst schimpft die Freundin, die auch mit ist und nicht fährt....
> ...



Val Onsernone (aus dem Eggenberger Führer) ist auch schon eine nette Tour - empfehle vollgefedert  

zu http://www.extrememtb.ch/ - Alfio ist gelegentlich auch hier tätig


----------



## alfio (24. Juli 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal die SUche bemüht und eigentlich nix aktuelles oder brauchbares gefunden (ausser Hinweise zu Karten).
> 
> War jemand in letzter Zeit dort in der Gegend und ist geradelt (MTB) - ich bin im August ne Woche da und wollte mal die Berge erkunden - rauf und runter so 3 -4 h Touren, vorzugsweise auf Asphalt / Schotter rauf und Trails schön technisch wieder runter. Oder muss ich mir Wanderstiefel kaufen?
> 
> Die Monte Zeda Seite habe ich angeschaut.



Hallo cx,

ich wurde von Schorty und Nimmersatt angeruft, so hier bin ich...

gerade über Cannobio es gibt zwei fahrbaren Bergen...

1. Monte Carza: Cannobio-Cannero-Cheglio-Monte Carza... alles auf Teerstrassen bis Monte Carza (nur letze Metern auf Schotterstrasse)... dann Abfahrt im Wald Richtung Cannobio entweder entlangen den schmalen und technischen Wanderweg (rote-weisse Zeichen aud Steine und Baume), oder entland der Downhill weg, die von lokale Bikern gezeichnet wurde (es ist aber nicht immer in guten Zustand, und vor allem es ist nicht markiert, also Karte, Kompass und Altimeter oder gps mitbrigen)... Bilder und Beschreibung bei www.extrememtb.ch

2. Monte Giove: Cannobio-S. Agata-Socragno-Monti Marcalone-Rombiago... von Socragno bis Rombiago sehr sehr steile Schotterstrasse, eine der hartesten um den Lago Maggiore...
Von Rombiago in wenige Minuten kan mann zu Fuss Monte Giove erreichen, oder wenn mann ein bisshen mehr spazieren möchtet,kann man auch zu Fuss  bis Monte Faierone steigen... (bis Scierz kann mann noch vielleicht 50% mit den MTB fahren, dann nur noch zu Fuss, 1-2 Stunden)... die Sicht von Monte Faierone aus finde ich sehr schon (siehe Bild: die Schatte von Monte Faierone auf Lago Maggiore gesehen von die Spitze von Monte Faierone)...





Als Abfahrt von Rombiago man kann nur die Schotterstrasse folgen, es gibt keine interessantere Alternative...

Gruss,

Alfio


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juli 2005)

Super Leute, Danke!

Die Tourenbeschreibungen hab ich mir runtergeladen. Ich denke, das ist erstmal eine gute Basis, um eine Woche Ferienhaus rumzukriegen!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. September 2005)

Danke nochmal an Alfio, bin die kleine Mt. Cargiago Tour gefahren, sehr hübsch die Singletrails den Berg runter. Außerdem über Crealla zur Alpe Archia das Bike hochgetragen (viele Stufen  ) und zum Mt. Zeda - habe dummerweise aber die Abfahrt vom Mt-Carza verpaßt und bin alles Asphalt runter, naja. Für "Radwandern" ist es dort schöner als am Gardasee   ! Man braucht schon eine tierische Kondition......


----------

